# rhom or sanchezi?



## zhelmet (Jul 21, 2004)

it belongs to my friend. not sure if it is a rhom or sanchezi. please help to ID this fish.


----------



## zhelmet (Jul 21, 2004)

here are some new pics


----------



## zhelmet (Jul 21, 2004)




----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Definitley looks like S. Sanchezi to me :nod:


----------



## eriesteelheader (Mar 28, 2004)

It's a Sanchezi.


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

Sheppard said:


> Definitley looks like S. Sanchezi to me :nod:


99.99 Percent agree with you. It may be the rare zindufili form though.


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

S. sanchezi


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Number 1 answer on teh board:

SANCHEZI.

Thats my guess


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

S. sanchezi, ID Complete.


----------

